# Sound Delay in HTS



## sdanelson (Feb 7, 2011)

My friend has a Phillips HTS. I hooked the audio cables from the cable box directly into the HTS and everything worked fine. Now he purchased a new Vizio HD TV and the sound is delayed. Not sure what is causing this and can anyone provide a fix


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Typically the delay setting is set in the avr. Look in the menu or manual, this can be set in most devices as a number of milliseconds. 

The delay is probably a processing or HDMI issue.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If the Philips HTR has no adjustments for audio delay sometimes called audio sync or Lip sync then the Vizio will probably have a higher refresh rate setting, turn that off and any other processing that is un-necessary. Any digital processing will cause a slight delay and the more you add the longer the delay can be.


----------



## sdanelson (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. It's weird it doesn't happen on every channel


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

sdanelson said:


> Thanks for the feedback. It's weird it doesn't happen on every channel


How is it currently cabled? Entirely via HDMI?


----------



## sdanelson (Feb 7, 2011)

no the cable box doesn't support HDMI, so there is component cables directly to the TV from the cable box and audio (red/White) from the cable box to the HTS.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

sdanelson said:


> no the cable box doesn't support HDMI, so there is component cables directly to the TV from the cable box and audio (red/White) from the cable box to the HTS.


Ohhhhhhhhh. OK.

Does the problem only happen on digital/HD channels perhaps?

Most cable boxes have 70-80 channels that are analog...(usually low channel #s)


----------



## sdanelson (Feb 7, 2011)

I think so, I know I witnessed it on a couple of HD channels, and thanks for the feedback.


----------



## sdanelson (Feb 7, 2011)

As I'm thinking about it, it was on I think discovery channel which is not HD


----------



## sdanelson (Feb 7, 2011)

do you think the issue is not going HDMI?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Nope.. shouldn't matter. On one of my TVs, that's exactly how I had it setup.

Not sure if your cable provider or Vizio might have something to say..


----------



## sdanelson (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks perhaps we need to adjust delay


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

sdanelson said:


> thanks perhaps we need to adjust delay


Delay would normally be applied to an input signal -- and would impact ALL channels.


----------



## sdanelson (Feb 7, 2011)

input signal being the HTS, and since it's not happening on all channels I may have to look at the possibility that the HTS is malfunctioning. The other issue is it's not reading DVDs only audio discs.


----------

